

Show HN: Reep.io – p2p filesharing in your Browserr - korve
https://reep.io

======
ChrisGranger
>(reep = peer spelled backwar[d]s, duh)

>reep.io uses modern WebRTC technology to enable peer-to-peer file transfers
between two browser[s].

